# How much does your 19 month old dd weigh?????



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Mama's,

My dd is underweight for her age. At 19 months she is approx 19.5 pounds. She is still nursing about 6 times a day and she eats three meals plus a little snack here and there. She only eats really healthy foods with no preservatives or anything bad because she is allergic to dairy, soy, and gluten. We are supposed to go back to the ped next month for a weight check







: which I dread because they always want to find something wrong with her because she is small. They show me her growth chart and tell me how she is not on it because she is below the 5th percentile (she is at about 2-3%) and that she needs to gain more weight. She is however healthy, happy and thriving!! She has non stop energy and has always met all milestones on time or early. So my question is how much does your 19 month old dd weigh? Is my dd really underweight or are the growth charts just outdated? Could it also be that lots of mainstream families feed their toddlers junk food and that is why my dd is considered underweight by comparison? Any stats or opinions would be so great!!








Thanks,
Amy


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

Has your daughter always been in a low percentile? If so, I really wouldn't worry about it . . . she may just be a small person. Also, if she's active, healthy and sleeps and plays well, then it seems like there's not much to worry about. If YOU are concerned (not your ped) then you could also try to throw in some more high fat foods like avacado or almond butter (if no nut allergies.)

The growth charts that most peds use are based on formula fed kids and bf kids have a different curve. I don't know where the bf charts are available, but you should be able to track one down (maybe through LLL or online somewhere?)


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

My DD weighed 25 lbs at 19 mo (and for about a year) she recently gained 2 lbs at almost 21 months but did not gain any from about 12 months old when she lost weight from 27 to 25 (she was a huge baby) as she started becoming more mobile. I would not be too worried if she is active and healthy and is otherwise fine. There are breastfed charts at kellymom website:

http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns...wthcharts.html


----------



## lazra (Dec 25, 2002)

My DD was about 19lbs at 19 months. She has always been tiny, except when she was a newborn (9lbs, 4oz at birth). Our first ped. freaked out about her slow weight gain and was having us come in every 2 weeks for about 6 weeks. At 4 months, we switched peds b/c the first one just couldn't let go of her obsession with DD's weight. All along, though, dd has been happy, healthy, and ahead on milestones. She's just small. Like your dd, she has food allergies, which may play into it, but I think the key is really that small is her body type. She eats a ton (her Montessori guide says she's never seen such a small person eat so darn much!), but she's still tiny.

I think the important thing to remember is that the growth charts are, at the very least, a continuum. When it shows that your child is in the 2-3% slice, all it means is that most kids her age are bigger. It also means that some kids are smaller! I can't remember where I read it, but the thing that kept me confident about her size was "Look at the child, not the chart." As long as she's healthy, happy & thriving in every other way, the growth chart is not that important.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

At DS's 18 month checkup (he's 20 months now), he was 29 pounds! But he's always been a big boy.

I think the PP had a point, has your DD been on the charts at basically the same percentile all along? If so, then I don't think you have anything to worry about. It's when there's been a big drop off that you should have any concern.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

My ds is 19 months and was just weighed on Friday--he's 24 pounds, about the 20th percentile for weight, and he's only gained about 3 pounds since January. But he's healthy and active and eats plenty (not to mention nursing full time still). I wouldn't worry about it unless you notice something about her behavior or health. The heck with charts. As the mama, you'll be the first one to notice if something's not right.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

My dd is 18.5 months old, and my guess is that she is somewhere between 21 and 22 pounds, probably closer to 21. At her last check up 3 months ago, she weighed 20 pounds 7 ounces, and she has not been eating very well due to major teething over the last 6 weeks. At the time of her last dr's visit, they said her weight was in the 20th percentile and her height was in the 50th. That said, she looks to me about average in both height and weight. I personally do think that some leaner kids are that way because they eat naturally and healthfully. I know my ds, who is now 5, was born weighing slightly over 9 pounds (ds weighed only 6 at birth!) and maintained a weight above the 90th percentile until he was around 7 months old. Then he gradually slipped, eventually to the 30th by the time he was 15 months old, although his weight continued to increase a little. His diet now consists of lots of vegetables and fruits, whole grains (brown rice, whole wheat pasta) and beans...interestingly, I do feed my kids whole milk cheese and yogurt, and ds drinks tons of whole milk each day. He is now around 50 th %ile for weight...but 75th for height.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

My dd is a little bit younger (17 months) and weighs only about 20lbs or so. She has always been a bit petite, but she dropped off the chart a bit around 6 months old and has been that way ever since (that is also when she became mobile). She has lots of energy, eats a bunch of healthy nourishing foods, and looks great so I'm not worried in the slightest. She does also have food allergies and we don't each much in the way of processed junk so she probably weighs less because of that. My milk did recently dry up (although she is still nursing anyway) so I have tried to add a few extra calories as I can (she is eating more now anyway) since she is not getting mama milk anymore. I think if your dd seems fine then she probably is just a little one like Anna is!


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't feel bad. I get the same load of crap and DS (18mos) is 33 lbs, 37 in. He's been off the charts since 2 mos old (14 llb). HMMM--I'm 5'11" and DH is 6'1". Ya think we're gonna have a big kid--DUH? He's not fat, he's solid muscle.

Some of the comments: He's too big!! What are you feeding him? You need to cut out night nursing. You need to wean him and give him cow's milk. My personal favorite: (at 9 mos) He's not eating enough solids. You need to send him to feeding therapy.


----------



## bellyb (Oct 30, 2004)

my dd is 21 months and weighs 21 pounds. She has alsways been long and skinny. I think she has stayed between 90 and 100 for height and 5-20% for weight. As long as they are meeting milestones and look and act healthy they should be fine!


----------



## bandana (Jun 4, 2003)

Those charts mean nothing. Christia--I'm with you Mama...DS is 15.5 months and 39 pounds. That's right, 39 pounds. DH is 6'4, 250...so there.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I honestly don't even remember what dd weighed at that age. She's the smallest in mine or my sister's family, by a fairly wide margin. She's also by the far the most active, which I don't think is a coincidence.

I'm only repeating what previous posters have already said, but don't worry about it. If she's thriving, it doesn't matter!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Look at the baby, not the scale article by Dr. Jay Gordon
http://www.drjaygordon.com/bf/scales.htm








sending you hugs, mama...

i know a little bit about your journey and the worry you have had and that others have subjected you to as well, and i just wanted to ditto what everyone else has said about looking to your daughter for happy, healthy, active signs of a toddler. our little guy is also a small one, and every now and then we get concerned when he has a bad eating day. he nurses very little now at age 16.5 months (1-2 times a day) but on most days eats a ton. he's solid when you pick him up, and there's not a whole lot of fat on him. he's shorter than most of his peers of the same age, but his dad is shorter than average and i'm just average, so that doesn't concern us. we guess he weighs close to 22 lbs now, which is about the same as my friend's 6 month old weighs!

anyway, hoping you don't have to endure more stress at her next weight check, and just remember that if the doctor gets concerned about her weight and wants you to "do something" about it, you can always ask in addition to the low weight, what is causing them concern that she is not developing and growing the way she should? if they don't have any other things to mention, it's probably just "chart" concern and your daughter is just the right size for who she is at this time.

warmly,
claudia


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

at 20 months (short of 21 months by a few days), k weighed 24.5 lb. we'd been guessing that for awhile and only got the "offical" word when she had to go to the doc for her broken leg.







she was just short of 21 pounds at her 12 month appointment; toddlers tend to gain only a few pounds in their second year, so her weight is right on. she IS a bit of a tall girl though (about 33.5 inches!), so it's awfully spread out-- she has no butt without her cloth dipes! :LOL


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Z is 17 months (today!) and he weighs right around 24 lbs. But he's really tall (~95th %ile). We went through the whole FTT thing with him last spring... but this was definitely real. His weight %ile had been high through 4 months, at 6 mos. it started flattening out, and by 9-10 mos, he lost some weight and stopped growing (head and length). *And* (this part is crucial) we had developmental concerns, and he was unable to eat any solids. So of course we intervened (NG feeding tube and feeding therapy); it was *obvious* that something was wrong. Everything is fine now--he's almost caught up. I think that unfortunately, a lot of people whose kids don't really have a problem get harassed so kids like Z don't fall through the cracks.

If she's eating healthy, calorie-dense foods (I can give you suggestions, if it would help), meeting her milestones, and is happy and healthy, I wouldn't worry (Z wasn't any of these before we intervened, FWIW). Is she growing in length/head? IMO, that's way more important than weight. If you and/or your partner are small, I wouldn't expect her to be big, either. If you're worried about *growth*, I would consent to a thyroid test (pretty simple blood test).

I have one of the bf kid charts, and yes, they are different, but they aren't *that* different, IMO.

By the way, some kids are just big. My dh and I are both tall. Both of our sons are tall. They eat healthy food (one eats way more than the other, though). My older son has always been ~95th %ile for both height and weight through toddlerhood and preschool. And he eats absolutely no junk, and was on a mainly vegan diet till he was 3. He has a large frame and is amazingly muscular and strong for his age (all that bike riding...).


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

At 19 months my dd was about 19 lbs, at 21 months she is 20 lbs. Asn long as your baby is healthy and happy, and wats, then dont worry too much. My dd was only 16 lbs at a year, which is tiny, At 21 months shestll wears 12 month clothing. I have worried in the past, but I dont anymore, If youa re supper concerned talk to your docotr about it.
babies all grow at their own rates. there has to be small babies, and large babies for there to be an average....

HUGS


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

20 lbs with clothes on.







He's also short, what do you expect from 2 short parents??
The wic growth chart puts him under the 5th percentile, but they said his height for weight is fine. My husband is not a big guy and was super super skinny when a child. So I dont worry.


----------



## hrutledge (Feb 14, 2005)

No worries at 19 months dd was about 17lbs. Today at 3 1/2 she weighs about 24lbs. As long as child is healthy weight is really not that important.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

My dd was 19lbs. at 21 mos. My ped. says no worries as long as she is growing. She has steadily grown, just on her own curve. Does she look and act healthy? My dd is just tiny all over, but is very healthy. She loves fruits and veggies, eats a balanced diet, plays and runs all over. I would try not to worry to much, you know your dd best.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't have a daughter but one of my sons was about 20 lbs. at 19 months. He also is gluten and dairy and soy free but even before that diet started he was always low percentile or not on the charts. I think it is a concern if they drop from their own curve (even if their curve is below the growth curve as long as they follow it it is usually ok!) Some kids are just made to be small. She sounds happy and healthy! That said, with such a restricted diet, I have been trying hard to get fats into my little guy and he actually is gaining! I am doing it for his brain (making sure he gets 1/2 his calories from fats) but it is helping his weight. He isn't going to be big but we are doing better than we were before the diet started. We were 19 lb. 12.5 oz. at 18 months and 20 lbs. at 19 months and then 22 at a little before 20--so that is a big jump for us and it happened on this diet). What I am doing is making smoothies (just fruit, ice, and a little rice protein powder) with 2 tbs. of healthy oil mixed in each one (I use light tasting olive oil and a little cod liver oil for the omega 3's and he doesn't mind at all). I taste them and they taste good! I make healthy veggie gfcf cookies with oils as well (also good). He eats healthy--veggies, beans, etc. absolutely no processed foods or junk and he never has eaten those things--but I work hard to add healthy oils. (oh, neither has my other son and he is always smack dab on 50% so I think that it is less about diet sometimes and more about genetics). We eat egg yolk every few days (I know not everyone can have or wants eggs but I use them for protein and fats) and I get the omega 3 ones...things like that. Turns out he likes avocado and olives so those are great fattening snacks! If she can have coconut adding coconut milk to things or cooking with coconut oil (which gets a bad rap but really it is a good oil for cooking) is fattening as well....just some thoughts if you want to try to increase her fats/weight! It sounds, though, like she is doing great!


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

She's about 22lbs, but my largest child (at that age). The 2 boys were falling off the charts (on the low end) as toddlers. As in 0-5%. They are still small, very small. But they are happy and healthy. They are both quite athletic.

Thankfully I had lots of support for the "healthy" look vs the text-book idea of size.

Good luck.


----------



## saritabeth (Jun 25, 2004)

As long as she is meeting developmental milestones and she is growing height wise and increasing weight...(not losing) I wouldn't worry. My dd is 17 months old and probably weighs between 18-19 lbs. Her MD's were very concerned because she dropped from 25% to the 5% but she has stayed on the 5%. I did have some bloodwork done to help ease their fears, but I have always known she is fine. Is she active? Does she talk? Does she have a sparkle in her eye? Its hard to worry about a baby who is growing and meeting milestones AND eating! If you think she is fine, stongly communicate you lack of worry and it ought to go a long way with the docs.

Good luck...We have her 18month next month and I hope we don't have to revisit this discussion ourselves!


----------



## giarose (Aug 9, 2004)

no dd here, but ds (19 mos.) has always been small for his age and never above 10% according to the charts. when he dropped off the chart the ped. was concerned but we told him we weren't, because he has been doing great developmentally and eats well (sure he has bad days but he always makes up for those). ds got sick after his last "well" visit, so we just stopped going to the ped. they're not telling us anything we don't know.
your girl sounds like she's doing just fine. I'll echo the other mamas, as long as she's not losing weight and developing just fine, no worries, mama!


----------



## dumpsterdivamama (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm gonna say more of the same. Just came home from dd's 15mo appt.
20lbs 4oz. Doc said, and I quote, "She is healthy! I don't really care what she weighs, I can tell she's a healthy kid."
I love my doctor.









No worries.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd is tube-fed so she's probably artificially heavier than she naturally would be. She's 21 mos almost,and weighs 24-25 pounds. Now we are in the process of tube-weaning her by cutting out calories through her tube and hoping she picks up eating more by mouth. The ped said to expect her to not gain for awhile and even lose, and it's *okay* for awhile. As long as her activity levels and health are good, she had a couple of pounds that she can afford to lose.


----------



## k mama (Sep 18, 2005)

My almost 16 month old son was 25 lbs at his 15 month appointment. He isn't really chubby or anything like that (just a few little rolls here or there, mainly his legs). He has been inbetween the 50th and 75th percentile for his weight since birth.


----------



## Dandelion Grrl (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

no dd here, but ds (19 mos.) has always been small for his age and never above 10% according to the charts. when he dropped off the chart the ped. was concerned but we told him we weren't, because he has been doing great developmentally and eats well (sure he has bad days but he always makes up for those). ds got sick after his last "well" visit, so we just stopped
This is the same with our dd.

As long as your DS seems happy and healthy than that sounds good. I agree with everyone else..
I tend to not listen to the DR's as much anymore either..


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!!!

Elle has never been above the 5th percentlie for weight. That is the reason that I get so annoyed with the ped. She has never lost weight either, she just gains really slowly. She is happy and healthy, she says more words than I can count and she eats really well on most days.
Thanks again!!
Amy


----------

